# Anything Goes ''Bears,Cubs & Chubs'' Transformation Challenge (starts Jan 14th)



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Heavy wants in
Kos is down
Juicy jay is down
I hope saney isn't scared and competes
just need mods approval (capt)
We would hate to take it somewhere else like anabolic zone or another gay part of im.What do you say?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2013)

It's all good with me


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## s2h (Jan 2, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


curt james 1979??


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd like to see Azza in this! The only person to look exactly the same in his before and after.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 2, 2013)

Can I be a judge? Seriously ill dissect these fuckers.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Saney your basement up for the challenge?


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

I guess you can consider me in this Non-Reward competition.

I'll be doing the AgentYes Comp that begins on the 14th (but i'll be two days late because i'll be out of state having sex with someone who doesn't have a saggy cunt like Miss Cothran)


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Heavy said there can be prizes involved


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

I just put in a entry to beat u there also


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, i really do hope you beat me.. Lord knows you could finally use Legit Gears.. fuck, here's my word. If i win, i'll give the fucking shit to you lol Winning is good enough reward


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


up yours sil...rick rude rules...cept for being dead


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2013)

MY before shots are going to be pretty bad. I've been abusing beer for the last 6 months....and full boxes of Oreos....


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 5, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> MY before shots are going to be pretty bad. I've been abusing beer for the last 6 months....and full boxes of Oreos....



can we get a sneak peek?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 5, 2013)

I got all my gear,bump


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 5, 2013)

Now we just need some prizes....mods do your jobs


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge?*



ontopthegame85 said:


> Now we just need some prizes....mods do your jobs



You need to talk to reps and sponsors


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Now we just need some prizes....mods do your jobs



IromMagLabs will pitch in some prizes. Just working out the details. I was thinking we could piggy back this onto the AMA and AgentYes contests.


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I was thinking we could piggy back this onto the AMA and AgentYes contests.




This^


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> IromMagLabs will pitch in some prizes. Just working out the details. I was thinking we could piggy back this onto the AMA and AgentYes contests.



I just realized we didnt do a 2012 Transformation Challenge.....

Should we turn it into a Post Apocolypse Challenge?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Let's get this bitch going


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2013)

When I return from Vacation (16th) i'll start. 

until then, FAT MODE!


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 6, 2013)

everyone can't be at 17 3/4 B/f like game


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> MY before shots are going to be pretty bad. I've been abusing beer for the last 6 months....and full boxes of Oreos....





justhav2p said:


> can we get a sneak peek?



247lbs this AM.....still drinking beers as I type this....


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 6, 2013)

^^^saved


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2013)

i like the double chin....its hawt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 247lbs this AM.....still drinking beers as I type this....



male stripper?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i like the double chin....its hawt




Its a scar, split my chin open when I was a kid. But I am fat so....


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2013)

looks pretty fat and pale to me..

I think i look worse.. 

will be fun going up against the best!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Its a scar, split my chin open when I was a kid. But I am fat so....



i see the scar...def have a double chin though

not like  i dont


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2013)

i have a triple chin


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2013)

Saney said:


> looks pretty fat and pale to me..
> 
> I think i look worse..
> 
> will be fun going up against the best!



Post up pics man.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 247lbs this AM.....still drinking beers as I type this....




you big man bear?.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Post up pics man.


his avi is like a week old...but very dim lit


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 6, 2013)

i will go in the challenge, just stop picking on me, at the moment i havent entered the gym for 3 weeks, 3 niggling injuries have kept me out, my two middle fingers have stretched tendons, my left shoulder i cant sleep on and my right hamstring has been playing up. I have no gear available except a 1000mg of Proviron for TRT and i have some Epi left but it makes me lethargic as shit. And being skinny fat i have no idea to do a cut or try and recomp and hopefully gain a few pounds muscle. Take pity on me?..i have no one on my radar right now, but i would love to cuddle with Heavy?...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, if guys are going to do this we need pics ASAP. "My camera broke, is missing, lost the cord, etc" is not going to fly.


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2013)

The secret to winning is:

Drink as much water as you can for several days. Double your sodium intake.

Carb load.

Skip training so there is no pump.

Be as pale as possible. 

Slouch.

DO NOT hold your gut in for the befores.

Do not shave body. Allow unshaven chin to protrude into the before pic for added effect.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i will go in the challenge, just stop picking on me, at the moment i havent entered the gym for 3 weeks, 3 niggling injuries have kept me out, my two middle fingers have stretched tendons, my left shoulder i cant sleep on and my right hamstring has been playing up. I have no gear available except a 1000mg of Proviron for TRT and i have some Epi left but it makes me lethargic as shit. And being skinny fat i have no idea to do a cut or try and recomp and hopefully gain a few pounds muscle. Take pity on me?..i have no one on my radar right now, but i would love to cuddle with Heavy?...


dude not that long ago you were bragging about all the huge gains youd made!
?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i will go in the challenge, just stop picking on me, at the moment i havent entered the gym for 3 weeks, 3 niggling injuries have kept me out, my two middle fingers have stretched tendons, my left shoulder i cant sleep on and my right hamstring has been playing up. I have no gear available except a 1000mg of Proviron for TRT and i have some Epi left but it makes me lethargic as shit. And being skinny fat i have no idea to do a cut or try and recomp and hopefully gain a few pounds muscle. Take pity on me?..i have no one on my radar right now, but i would love to cuddle with Heavy?...



deja vu...


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 6, 2013)

oops..wrong thread


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah...cube has owned the fuck out of people without melting or breaking a sweat


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 6, 2013)

So when shall we kick this off or how heavy?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2013)

All the other challenges start on Jan 14th so I figured we would join them. This will give us more memebrs to interact with. I'm drinking every night until the 14th so....


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2013)

i'm waiting for January 16th to post pictures.

then i'll start my ten week Transformation.

i plan on weighing at least 255 when i come back.. i wanna be bloated, fat, hairy, ugly, a virgin, 3 cars in my driveway, 1700 square feet house, Spreading my hole in a public gym for some 9 yr old boy to film, steal my gf's machete, become a stripper, marry some old hag who gives anal to attract younger men with slanted eye children, shave my dome and pimp it to young smuts at the pool, do curls on the smith machine, take my orals intra anally, and start my own pizza flipping business..

Then pwn all you queers in a contest where i'll be Jerked, *Tran*, and Desirable


P.s. Tran = Tranny Jerked on Tren


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 6, 2013)

1/14/12 it is Negros


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 6, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> 1/14/12 it is Negros




last year around this time?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dude not that long ago you were bragging about all the huge gains youd made!
> ?



i was going along nicely, got sick, hurt the hand, shoulder and i had the worst pain in the chest, probably cartilage or something that was over stretched, i had an engine i had brought a 351 Cleveland and was rolling it around the front yard and got the stretch?.i had just taken a week off from the gym, so i havent been for over a month, been on meds, pain killers, so i?ve had upset guts, little appetite, i was 1 week in a  cycle with the Epi when this all happened and was dosing to high and was very lethargic...

nothing serious?.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 6, 2013)

SFW said:


> The secret to winning is:
> 
> Drink as much water as you can for several days. Double your sodium intake.
> 
> ...




sounds like KOS


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> deja vu...



you have no pics here remember that assclown?.he who judges?...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2013)

All before pics are due no later than the 13th of January 2013. 

You must have a way to prove the date in the pic. Newspaper, magazine, etc.


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## OTG85 (Jan 6, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> last year around this time?



Fuck I keep doing that everywhereI go fuck 2013


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> All before pics are due no later than the 13th of January 2013.
> 
> You must have a way to prove the date in the pic. Newspaper, magazine, etc.




where do i post my flabby frontal pic?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2013)

Saney said:


> where do i post my flabby frontal pic?



For now here but we will make an official before thread with all the pics.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 7, 2013)

Well that gives me few more days of cheeseburger loadind


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



Haha, that's awesome!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



Is that the cowardly Lion from Wizard Of Oz?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm in. Pics in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> MY before shots are going to be pretty bad. I've been abusing beer for the last 6 months....and full boxes of Oreos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








GICH!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2013)

First, some shots with clothing to _ease _into the full horror of the n00dz! 











Entered a transformation challenge on another board recently. Chewbacca pic is from Sunday and the yellow background was taken at Gold's a day or two earlier (forgot the GD newspaper and had to take my pics over).


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2013)

When did I develop man boobs?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2013)

Post up, azza! I can't be _the only_ skinny fat mf'er in this thing!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 7, 2013)

Who are the judges??


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Well, if guys are going to do this we need pics ASAP. "My camera broke, is missing, *lost the cord*, etc" is not going to fly.



 I recognize those words _from somewhere..._


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 7, 2013)

damn heavy you really let your self go didn't you lol... but we all know what your capable of GDI! your going for the win again


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 7, 2013)

I will win via all drugs and synthol abuse


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 7, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Who are the judges??



Hopefully not the ag mods or members then I'm out we need real judges with honesty not favoritism.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^^ AG mods = above reproach


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^^ sucking up

YOU SHUT UP! YOU SHUT UP RIGHT NOW!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe prince himself,little wing,and d_lats he won last time so he deserves to judge.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 7, 2013)

Curt 151 and thread posting bad idea


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 8, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Post up, azza! I can't be _the only_ skinny fat mf'er in this thing!



i will, i am in the middle of diagnosis which may change things for me, waiting on blood tests but i will post some pics soon?.been to the doc today and have a multitude of tests being done.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge?*



azza1971 said:


> i will, i am in the middle of diagnosis which may change things for me, waiting on blood tests but i will post some pics soon?.been to the doc today and have a multitude of tests being done.



Get


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge?*



azza1971 said:


> i will, i am in the middle of diagnosis which may change things for me, waiting on blood tests but i will post some pics soon?.been to the doc today and have a multitude of tests being done.



The Fuck


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge?*



azza1971 said:


> i will, i am in the middle of diagnosis which may change things for me, waiting on blood tests but i will post some pics soon?.been to the doc today and have a multitude of tests being done.



Out


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge?*



azza1971 said:


> i will, i am in the middle of diagnosis which may change things for me, waiting on blood tests but i will post some pics soon?.been to the doc today and have a multitude of tests being done.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 8, 2013)

so you want me to have a coffee is this right?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Get





theCaptn' said:


> The Fuck





theCaptn' said:


> Out



lmao gold


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol ^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 8, 2013)

Curt James said:


> I recognize those words _from somewhere..._



mike arnold


----------



## Curt James (Jan 8, 2013)

^^^^ whistleblower


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## justhav2p (Jan 8, 2013)

27
6'2"
228 lbs
8% BF..... ok ok 18% BF

Transformation goal: Single Digit BF....


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 8, 2013)

^^^ Handsome lookin fella


----------



## longworthb (Jan 8, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> 27
> 6'2"
> 228 lbs
> 8% BF..... ok ok 18% BF
> ...


I have full visible abs close to an 8 pack and I can make myself look like that with 6 beers and a deep breath out


----------



## Pharmacologist (Jan 8, 2013)

So, are there any rules at all? Or are we all basically just trying to get as lean as possible while also keeping/adding as much muscle as possible? This interests me and I look like shit right now with no motivation, so this would be perfect for me.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 8, 2013)

Only rule is to make urself look like hell before with beer and breathing out with shitty lighting and then sucking in for ur after and abusing mt2 and tanning and tren


----------



## Pharmacologist (Jan 8, 2013)

How long do we have? I want to enter for sure, heavy needs to get his ass kicked! Lol


----------



## longworthb (Jan 8, 2013)

10 weeks from the 14th I believe


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 8, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I have full visible abs close to an 8 pack and I can make myself look like that with 6 beers and a deep breath out



my goal is to get to your avi.....

you can tell this isnt beer and lighting if you notice no definition in my arms, love handles and the excess chest fat that I build even with my belly for some reason.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 8, 2013)

Tren and no carbs is the only way I got to that lol. But I have decent genetics for abs


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 8, 2013)

do any of you even work out?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 9, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> 27
> 6'2"
> 228 lbs
> 8% BF..... ok ok 18% BF
> ...



18%? how did you know?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 9, 2013)

chucky1 said:


> do any of you even work out?



cardio session fucking your mom doggie?.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 9, 2013)

longworthb said:


> 10 weeks from the 14th I believe



Correct, the comp starts the 14th of January and is 10 weeks. 

Need "before" pics no latter than the 14th with proof its current. Holding a mag or newspaper or a sign that says "SIL is my IMF boyfriend".

IML is giving away like $300 in prizes including their bad ass T shirts. Some other advertisers like AgentYes is doing $1,000 in prizes.


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2013)

ok i'll post up my pictures today.. and i won't be able to start training for the contest until the 17th  so i'll be a few days behind... I'll be in Kansas visiting some half bald Jew who will do anything for a Steelers cock in his mouth.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 9, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Heavy wants in
> Kos is down
> Juicy jay is down
> I hope saney isn't scared and competes
> ...




I say, you still a fat negro.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> 18%? how did you know?




I should have said "Roughly 18%"

I have one of those worthless handheld bf predictors.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 9, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> I should have said "Roughly 18%"
> 
> I have one of those worthless handheld bf predictors.




people underestimate their bf all the time..my guess you about 24%...go and do bod pod bf testing..you might be in for a shock


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm going to call around and see if I can get a Bod Pod this week. Should be depressing.


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2013)

Here are some pics.

And no. i wasn't pushing out my stomach or anything gay or lame like that. People do understand it happens all the time. i just dont do it lol


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 9, 2013)

Stats?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I'm going to call around and see if I can get a Bod Pod this week. Should be depressing.



you wont fit in it...if you live near any farms you can try cattle scales..hope this helps


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 9, 2013)

My pics are coming tonight been smashing krystal burgers all day


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> people underestimate their bf all the time..my guess you about 24%...go and do bod pod bf testing..you might be in for a shock




now that you mention it I kinda feel like 24%


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 9, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> now that you mention it I kinda feel like 24%



have a cake


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 9, 2013)

i must have been legit 50% pre transformation


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## heavyiron (Jan 9, 2013)

Shaved down and switched to light beer for the comp.....


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> have a cake



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cake


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 9, 2013)

i feel sick


----------



## longworthb (Jan 9, 2013)

Long lost brothers? Maybe lovers?


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i feel sick



who is the catcher?


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: Anything Goes ''Bears,Cubs & Chubs'' Transformation Challenge (starts Jan 14th)*



heavyiron said:


> Shaved down and switched to light beer for the comp.....



Lol. Light beer. Thats real dedication. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Stats?




6'3

245lbs

Want me to put a tape around my belly and arms?


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 9, 2013)

^^^^


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 9, 2013)

i am so fucking winning this, Saney has enough back hair to fill heavys bald spot lol?.

serious question is sil going in the comp? If not he should be banned from the thread, cause all he will do is throw shit and photoshop, i will let him do this if he enters and we see his fabulous body...


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 9, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge (starts Jan 14th)*

You guys are hilarious.


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 9, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i am so fucking winning this, Saney has enough back hair to fill heavys bald spot lol?.
> 
> serious question is sil going in the comp? If not he should be banned from the thread, cause all he will do is throw shit and photoshop, i will let him do this if he enters and we see his fabulous body...


I cant wait to see your fuck'n pics and all your lame excuses why you look the way you do, SIL's  going to have fun with you buddy


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 9, 2013)

Do legs count ?  Im in, pics this weekend. One last time.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i feel sick



hi is old...he must be saneys father


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: Anything Goes ''Bears,Cubs & Chubs'' Transformation Challenge (starts Jan 14th)*

No picking on old guys. Im one and getting old beats the alternative. Feel frre yo continue fucking with people on their physical shortcomings however. :beer:

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 9, 2013)

chucky1 said:


> I cant wait to see your fuck'n pics and all your lame excuses why you look the way you do, SIL's  going to have fun with you buddy



what you dont think he has fun yet? i am more thick skinned than you think chucky cheese, i was only being funny you uptight fudge packer?.


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 9, 2013)

cumdumpster


----------



## Curt James (Jan 9, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i will, i am in the middle of diagnosis which may change things for me, waiting on blood tests but i will post some pics soon?.been to the doc today and have a *multitude of tests being done.*



Are they testing your *** **** _camera?_ Because all you have to do is have the nurse take a snapshot with your phone, GDI!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 9, 2013)

lol Never gets old. :-D



[SIL] said:


>


----------



## Curt James (Jan 9, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> No picking on old guys. Im one and getting old beats the alternative. Feel frre yo *continue fucking with people on their physical shortcomings* however. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



It's why they created the Internet. _Duh._


----------



## Curt James (Jan 9, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i am so fucking winning this, Saney has enough back hair to fill heavys bald spot lol?.
> 
> serious question is sil going in the comp? If not *he should be banned from the thread, cause all he will do is throw shit and photoshop, i will let him do this if he enters and we see his fabulous body...*


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 9, 2013)

listen up Curt??go and train?..you fuckin need to?.take some Halo for her, you whinny bitch?..


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 9, 2013)

you mad bro


----------



## longworthb (Jan 9, 2013)

Hell I'd be shitty as fuck too if I looked like a prepubescent little boy


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 9, 2013)

Saney,

We need answers on your nigger beater cane.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 10, 2013)

lets see a list of who is in the comp, if there is enough competition for me, i may be in, anyone critique my pics and your fucking dead!!!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 10, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> Saney,
> 
> We need answers on your nigger beater cane.



X2..yeah wassup with the cane bro?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge (starts Jan 14th)*



justhav2p said:


> Saney,
> 
> We need answers on your nigger beater cane.



Pimp stories or GTFO!


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> Saney,
> 
> We need answers on your nigger beater cane.





theCaptn' said:


> Pimp stories or GTFO!




It was when I got hurt a year ago, I needed a cane to help me walk. It surely is a pimp cane tho, i used to smack bitches with it when they made me a fucking sandwich


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 10, 2013)

Saney said:


> Here are some pics.
> 
> And no. i wasn't pushing out my stomach or anything gay or lame like that. People do understand it happens all the time. i just dont do it lol



no way you look that bad from the pic in your avi.I'm calling bs


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheating ass niggers around here or wow you really look like shit.From the pic in your avi no way go that far backwards.AG contest is already rigged?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 10, 2013)

^^^no one can look worse than your skinny fat ass,stripper boy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> no way you look that bad from the pic in your avi.I'm calling bs



great dim lighting in the avi...some people pop when they pose...some look better when standing relaxed...i look like shit either way so whatever


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

Trolling aside... you guys need your diets looked over. (See user name)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2013)

its always hilarious when sub 200 pound guys speak


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 10, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> Trolling aside... you guys need your colons looked into?. (See user name)



It's a  "transformation challenge" not a transgender challenge.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its always hilarious when sub 200 pound guys speak




It's even funnier when they post this.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> It's a  "transformation challenge" not a transgender challenge.





Girl... Boy... You still need to re-up your AARP plan.


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> no way you look that bad from the pic in your avi.I'm calling bs



I'm just horrible looking.. It's Clear that my Avi was photo shopped by the great SIL prior to me posting it up.. I really am a fat lame cunt who doesn't workout.. i mean look at my pics, not one single shred of muscle.. mhm



ontopthegame85 said:


> Cheating ass niggers around here or wow you really look like shit.From the pic in your avi no way go that far backwards.AG contest is already rigged?



Rigged? duh! I always win and get the free stuff then shove it up my asshole


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> It's even funnier when they post this.



by all means...prove your superiority..it should be easy for you


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> by all means...prove your superiority..it should be easy for you




I am above no man.

But for being a good sport I will talk diet with you via PM... free of charge.


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2013)

Pics or stfu


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

^^^ stfu


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> _*I am above no man.
> *_
> But for being a good sport I will talk diet with you via PM... free of charge.



i agree...you are a loudmouth coward on the internet...a nothing gimmick troll

i was bigger and stronger than you are now(like most that frequent the site) as a pre teen

probly in better shape too...though i probly outweighed you by 50 pounds at the same age

i would bet money you are 180 pounds soaking wet at best


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

^^^^^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2013)

if i was the guy in yellow...aND YOU WERE THE DWARF IN BLUE...SECONDS LATER YOU WOULD BE SEARCHING FOR TEETH WITH BLOOD GUSHING OUT OF YOUR FACE

AWESOME GIF THOUGH...POSTED IT 3 TIMES TODAY RIGHT?


YOU ARE SO FUKING COOL MAN

RUNNING YOUR DICKSUCKER AND POSTING GIFS

WHAT A BADASS


NOPE YOU STOLE IT FROM DLATS...EVEN WORSE


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 10, 2013)

Whats the rules terds ??


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2013)

You have to post pics that prove they are current. You have to state your goal. You have 10 weeks to work on your goal. Biggest transformation wins. Updates are mandatory during the 10 weeks. 

Pics of your naked hot girlfriend are also accepted.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 10, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> Girl... Boy... You still need to re-up your AARP plan.







Some people live and learn, some just live


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 10, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> You have to post pics that prove they are current. You have to state your goal. You have 10 weeks to work on your goal. Biggest transformation wins. Updates are mandatory during the 10 weeks.
> 
> Pics of your naked hot girlfriend are also accepted.



Oh yeah, my proof they are current pics is what is on the T.V. to the right of me . It's Sil lolling at Captn for telling Azza to G.T.F.O.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 10, 2013)

5'10 205 17-20% bf range  skinny fat stripper


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow not lifting and eating like complete shit was bad idea for last week may consider dbol out.winny from week one to ten


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if i was the guy in yellow...aND YOU WERE THE DWARF IN BLUE...SECONDS LATER YOU WOULD BE SEARCHING FOR TEETH WITH BLOOD GUSHING OUT OF YOUR FACE
> 
> AWESOME GIF THOUGH...POSTED IT 3 TIMES TODAY RIGHT?
> 
> ...







Is tHIS beFORe or AfteR you BOUGHT ME A DRINK ?


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2013)

Ronnie is fucking JERKED AND TAN!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 11, 2013)

Fat and tan


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Fat and tan




you know what I meant.


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2013)

So Ronnie, am I more of a man now that I can squat 315 for 10?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jan 11, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> 5'10 205 17-20% bf range  skinny fat stripper





ontopthegame85 said:


> Why not cut down to atleast 15% (atleast).Your only making it worse on yourself.Why waste good gear?Then when you fat kids run gear you use things like anadrol,dbol and large amounts of test.Once again your dumb.If I was you I would use 250mg test ew alongside 50mcg of t3 but once again your dumb and will continue to use hefty balking products because your dumb.
> 
> Be smart not fat!



lmao and this kid started a thread about people with 20% bf using gear..oh the irony


----------



## swollen (Jan 11, 2013)

^^lol!


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol ^^^^^


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 11, 2013)

^^^^lol

oh wait, I'm over 20% too .... 

^^^ unlol


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2013)

How dare people use Gear when they are over 18% BF... HOW FUCKING DARE YOU!!!!!!!


btw i'm 20% bf. but i'm allowed to use gear when i'm fat. K? Thanks


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 11, 2013)

Saney said:


> How dare people use Gear when they are over 18% BF... HOW FUCKING DARE YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> btw i'm 20% bf. but i'm allowed to use gear when i'm fat. K? Thanks



be smart,not fat..hope this helps


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 11, 2013)

well i am out of this comp, not that anyone wanted me in it??..no more pics for you Silhua?..


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol yea but I got fat on purpose...Just watch and try keep up


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 11, 2013)

Saney said:


> So Ronnie, am I more of a man now that I can squat 315 for 10?


Videos please of the half squat 315 attempt


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 11, 2013)

glad i got out of shape when i did w/ all these contests going down lol I was purposely off my diet for a good two months and now doing a 30 day transformation on myself to show my clients what is possible in a short amount of time. Anyways I was up to 201 but at the time of the photo i was down to 198.

Stats are 

5'10"
198 lbs
27 yo

I will be doing this contest natty as well. 

my before (taken on January 8th)


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 11, 2013)

Noobs welcomed^^^^


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 11, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge (starts Jan 14th)*



NaKiD EyE said:


> glad i got out of shape when i did w/ all these contests going down lol I was purposely off my diet for a good two months and now doing a 30 day transformation on myself to show my clients what is possible in a short amount of time. Anyways I was up to 201 but at the time of the photo i was down to 198.
> 
> Stats are
> 
> ...



Lol the first thing I notice was your cannon camera. Very nice and very $$$$$ 
......I'm ALL NIKON


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 11, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Lol the first thing I notice was your cannon camera. Very nice and very $$$$$
> ......I'm ALL NIKON



lol thx. i have a 5d3 as well but this one was on the counter. i shoot a lot of video and prefer canon in that department.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 11, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge (starts Jan 14th)*

Gotta ya, I'm a photographer I prefer cannon for film but digital I prefer Nikon. Good like on the transformation!!


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 11, 2013)

owns really expensive camera.......

has no one to take picture a picture for him.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 11, 2013)

officially i am out of this comp due to ill health.


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## OTG85 (Jan 11, 2013)

Tren is officially in my system


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 12, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> officially i am out of this comp due to ill health.




lmao what a surprise!


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 12, 2013)

are you entering Sil or have you not grown a set of balls yet?


----------



## malk (Jan 12, 2013)

ive just done 12 weeks so cant enter,im cruising for a while,but il post them anyway you cunts.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 12, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> officially i am out of this comp due to *ill health*.





^^^^ Sick cunt


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 12, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> officially i am out of this comp due to ill health.


----------



## MrAvg (Jan 12, 2013)

Okay, I am doing the AMA contest, can I enter this contest as well and just use same pics and log? Gonna be a pain just keeping the one lg.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 12, 2013)

MrAvg said:


> Okay, I am doing the AMA contest, can I enter this contest as well and just use same pics and log? Gonna be a pain just keeping the one lg.




if you win in the AMA Contest and lose here, you have to give your winnings from AMA to winner of AG


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 12, 2013)

MrAvg said:


> Okay, I am doing the AMA contest, can I enter this contest as well and just use same pics and log? Gonna be a pain just keeping the one lg.



Anyone can join this contest even if you are in another one.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 12, 2013)

Ill try to get pics in tonight. Been busy as shit lately


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 12, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge (starts Jan 14th)*



heavyiron said:


> Anyone can join this contest even if you are in another one.



Can I join and just continue the log I've already started.   I posted a pic from today already.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i agree...you are a loudmouth coward on the internet...a nothing gimmick troll
> 
> i was bigger and stronger than you are now(like most that frequent the site) as a pre teen
> 
> ...



You're such a joy. lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2013)

not my fault you can relate


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 12, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Can I join and just continue the log I've already started.   I posted a pic from today already.


Sure, link us all up.

Thanks


----------



## Curt James (Jan 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not my fault you can relate



I'm not relating as much as observing. I mean, do you _enjoy _complaining?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 12, 2013)

Kos you in this competition?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2013)

Curt James said:


> I'm not relating as much as observing. I mean, do you _enjoy _complaining?



as much as you enjoy complaining about me...in response to what i say...as what i posted was in response to what was said to me

hypocrite genius


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Kos you in this competition?



not sure...dont see official rules posted...not doing anything that involves agent fake bitch


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 12, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge (starts Jan 14th)*

^ Lol


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not sure...dont see official rules posted...not doing anything that involves agent fake bitch



she ain?t a fake point dexter?...


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> as much as you enjoy complaining about me...in response to what i say...as what i posted was in response to what was said to me
> 
> hypocrite genius





KOS u r fat and ugly.

But that doesn't make you a bad person.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 13, 2013)

post up or shutup mouth


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 13, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge (starts Jan 14th)*



heavyiron said:


> Sure, link us all up.
> 
> Thanks



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/174596-hoyle21-shape-summer-log.html#post2993866

Good enough for everyone?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2013)

wasn't the last ag contest when reddog won the vote to be the new mod?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> post up or shutup mouth





Why so you can spank it to my nudez ?

Sick cunt.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 13, 2013)

classic cliche excuse

you dont want to post pics...fine
stop floating around running your mouth


----------



## SFW (Jan 13, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> wasn't the last ag contest when reddog won the vote to be the new mod?



No, it Was for your gay story that was never read. I selected you and You were given hundreds of dollars for it. Then you reported me because you were having a rough week or something.

Good luck to all of the contestants.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> classic cliche excuse
> 
> you dont want to post pics...fine
> stop floating around *running your mouth*





My treadmills broke I have to run something.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2013)

No scragllers that just got in shape for a contest should be able continue there log into the ag contest some of us are on all long ester gears


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2013)

SFW said:


> No, it Was for your gay story that was never read. I selected you and You were given hundreds of dollars for it. Then you reported me because you were having a rough week or something.
> 
> Good luck to all of the contestants.



so my point is there is cause to not trust ag contests so much and you counter with my story was never read but i won anyway. 

not very well thought out. i hope this is a clean contest with fair judges, no favors, and no one saying yea you won but you shouldn't have after the fact. 

it's all fun n games until someone loses a penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2013)

looking forward to the after shots.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 13, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> looking forward to the after shots.



mine will be a fat gain of 30+ lbs.

I am trying to eat a cake 6 times a day.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2013)

i've been trying to lose by eating a lot of meat. it's horrible. cake sounds good.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm going to be 240 30% bf yeaaaaa


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 13, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Anyone can join this contest even if you are in another one.



I tried joining both and they said to pick one.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> I tried joining both and they said to pick one.



Someone said you couldn't join the Anything Goes contest? Who?


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 13, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Someone said you couldn't join the Anything Goes contest? Who?



whoops sorry i confused this contest thread for the AY contest i entered. Ignore me lol


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2013)

Where will ag comp logs go heavy?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Where will ag comp logs go heavy?



I don't care but maybe in anything goes unless someone really wants it somewhere else. Not a lot of rules in AG so.....


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 13, 2013)

all the logs,pics ext., have to be send to SIL first for approval..dont care for the logs much but pics are essential..






Management


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge (starts Jan 14th)*



heavyiron said:


> Someone said you couldn't join the Anything Goes contest? Who?



Fuck those Jews, you can join bro.

Post up your logs in AG so Sil and I can photoshop huge tranny cawks on your foreheads


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Fuck those Jews, you can join bro.
> 
> Post up your logs in AG so Sil and I can photoshop huge tranny cawks on your foreheads




^^x2..me and theCptn' also often hosting private contests for anyone who wants to join..just ask ontopofthecock69,he is a regular in those..pm for details


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Fuck those Jews, you can join bro.
> 
> Post up your logs in AG so Sil and I can photoshop huge tranny cawks on your foreheads



sounds good


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2013)

Prince will give anyone who joins the AG contest a free IML T shirt if they wear it at a public gym and snap a pic OR if they use it in any home made p0rn video and post it.

_Must reside in the USA and be Caucasian._


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge (starts Jan 14th)*

Prince is a god amongst men!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2013)

Waiting on t shirt


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 13, 2013)

Ill snap a pic in one of the shirts


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 13, 2013)

*anything goes transformation challenge (starts Jan 14th)*



heavyiron said:


> Prince will give anyone who joins the AG contest a free IML T shirt if they wear it at a public gym and snap a pic OR if they use it in any home made p0rn video and post it.
> 
> _Must reside in the USA and be Caucasian._



In for free shirt.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2013)

Love the private ag contest


----------



## nottybody (Jan 13, 2013)

*re: Anything Goes ''Bears,Cubs & Chubs'' Transformation Challenge (starts Jan 14th)*

Good luck to all


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 13, 2013)

Gimme shirt damnit!!!! I will cut the sleeves off to show my hyuge spaghetti arms in my Planet fitness!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2013)

PM me a ship addy guys if you agree to wearing the IML shirt at a public gym and take a picture doing so. You must join the AG contest to get the free T. Include your shirt size when PM'ing me.

Thanks


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 13, 2013)

SFW said:


> No, it Was for your gay story that was never read. I selected you and You were given hundreds of dollars for it. Then you reported me because you were having a rough week or something.
> 
> Good luck to all of the contestants.


would say its her time of the month everyday but you have to be under 40 for that
Note: This is an automated message..l


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 13, 2013)

I can get out of bed for a shirt, why cant he ship it to Australia when i win the comp?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2013)

Supreme Allah said:


> would say its her time of the month everyday but you have to be under 40 for that
> Note: This is an automated message..l



SFW is a guy silly.


----------



## Pharmacologist (Jan 13, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> I can get out of bed for a shirt, why cant he ship it to Australia when i win the comp?



because you're not going to win


----------



## longworthb (Jan 13, 2013)

Can I post pics tomorrow? Had a lot of bullshit going on the last few days


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 13, 2013)

you need more test and less estro?..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2013)

*Anything Goes ''Bears,Cubs &amp; Chubs'' Transformation Challenge (starts Jan 14th)*

There are prizes for:

" least progress over 19 years"

And

" most feeble physique 40 years and above"


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 14, 2013)

also i will be giving away my own special prize for ''The Best Excuse''..azza has few in his collection so far


----------



## Watson (Jan 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> There are prizes for:
> 
> " least progress over 19 years"
> 
> ...


----------



## Watson (Jan 14, 2013)

1st time in my life today i weighed in at 120 kgs (264), cant decide if its good or not, i wanted to lean up not bulk at all (not that i have much)


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> also i will be giving away my own special prize for ''The Best Excuse''..azza has few in his collection so far



says the retarded cunt that never goes in transformation?s or challenges nor posts pics of himself, your the guy that flames everyone and hides behind his computer?..good job!!!

Yes i do have ill health right now, and what was your excuse? this challenge will be detrimental to my progress and health, ask anyone here i was going in it, i have been discussing various cycles etc and i was on track to kick a few goals, not saying i was going to win, but onwards and upwards?.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2013)

*Anything Goes ''Bears,Cubs &amp; Chubs'' Transformation Challenge (starts Jan 14th)*

^^^ mouth writes cheques arse can't cash ..... Woulda coulda shoulda


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 14, 2013)

for that a mouth would need a pen and some pretty darn good skill, and ass?s cant cash cheques, its impossible...


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 14, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> says the retarded cunt that never goes in transformation?s or challenges nor posts pics of himself, your the guy that flames everyone and hides behind his computer?..good job!!!
> 
> Yes i do have ill health right now, and what was your excuse? this challenge will be detrimental to my progress and health, ask anyone here i was going in it, i have been discussing various cycles etc and i was on track to kick a few goals, not saying i was going to win, but onwards and upwards?.



haha azza you are walking excuse..its the constant story with you and it never changes..you set yourself for a failure from the set go and then wonder why people make fun of you..nobody was forcing you to participate in the challenge yet you being azza and so eager to fit in declared yourself ready to do it only to back out of it yet again..you bring all of it on to yourself buddy


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> haha azza you are walking excuse..its the constant story with you and it never changes..you set yourself for a failure from the set go and then wonder why people make fun of you..nobody was forcing you to participate in the challenge yet you being azza and so eager to fit in declared yourself ready to do it only to back out of it yet again..you bring all of it on to yourself buddy



nice response, is it automated for all your lame assed excuses for throwing shit when you dont train, biggest thing you lift is your moms fat fuckin legs?...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 14, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Can I post pics tomorrow? Had a lot of bullshit going on the last few days



No problem, just be sure to include pics of your girl friend.


----------



## azza's mom (Jan 14, 2013)

please leave my son alone ?.
i have writen him a note excusing him from all phiysical activity?;


----------



## XYZ (Jan 14, 2013)

[sil] said:


> haha azza you are walking excuse..its the constant story with you and it never changes..you set yourself for a failure from the set go and then wonder why people make fun of you..nobody was forcing you to participate in the challenge yet you being azza and so eager to fit in declared yourself ready to do it only to back out of it yet again..you bring all of it on to yourself buddy




lol, truth!


----------



## longworthb (Jan 14, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> No problem, just be sure to include pics of your girl friend.


Check the log section


----------



## longworthb (Jan 14, 2013)

Pics posted negros time to do work


----------



## Pharmacologist (Jan 14, 2013)

Where do we have to post pics? Is there an "official" thread for the pics or do we just post em here?


----------



## longworthb (Jan 14, 2013)

Make ur own thread for the contest log and put them in there  then they will sticky it


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 14, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> PM me a ship addy guys if you agree to wearing the IML shirt at a public gym and take a picture doing so. You must join the AG contest to get the free T. Include your shirt size when PM'ing me.
> 
> Thanks



Bump!


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 14, 2013)

fuck tha peasant


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok i am now in the challenge?i have my own thread, be nice to see the shit throwers join up and do the same?...


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its always hilarious when sub 200 pound guys speak



I am 199 as of this morning,.. Goal is 176 by april 7th


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2013)

sorry bout your damn luck


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 15, 2013)

im in a shitty postion to small to go light heavy and had to end my bulk early so i can go middle... I hope after this show i hit 235 for next year. Got up to 210 and still gaining to before i stopped


----------



## longworthb (Jan 15, 2013)

Damn bro. I dunno wth I'd do if I was under 180. I'd feel tiny


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 15, 2013)

yeah, I ran my calculations today and I have to lose 17 lbs of fat and a minimum of 6lbs of water, but i have a plan in week 2 that should help get 10lbs of water off by playing with sodium. Which should put me at 4%. I am 12 weeks out of the show right now. first show ever. I got called out by the guy running the show and he told me he would run my diet and plan for free if i enter. The diet sucks ass though and 6 am cardio when its 32 degrees out. My dogs hate me because I just take them for an up hill walk for an hour every morning and its freezing.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 15, 2013)

Is it too late to enter?  You can keep the bunk gears and placebo prizes, I have like infinity of those.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2013)

why not
most who said they would be in agent fake bitches and the homo army things...haveeither not posted at all or posted without pics


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why not
> most who said they would be in agent fake bitches and the homo army things...haveeither not posted at all or posted without pics



Ill try to get some pics up tomorrow then.  May need my bf% estimated, you help me out?


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 15, 2013)

This homo army thing sounds promising...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2013)

they have chants and campfire songs they sing to each other over skype












yes i will help...im an expert


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> they have chants and campfire songs they sing to each other over skype
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds saucy.  TY bro


----------



## SFW (Jan 15, 2013)

Im curious, how is the winner decided?

Mod lounge?

Who ever gets AgentYes's cock the hardest?

Poll?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2013)

^^^Pole!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2013)

*Anything Goes ''Bears,Cubs &amp; Chubs'' Transformation Challenge (starts Jan 14th)*



SFW said:


> Im curious, how is the winner decided?
> 
> Mod lounge?
> 
> ...



Cawk pics


----------



## s2h (Jan 16, 2013)

SFW said:


> Im curious, how is the winner decided?
> 
> Mod lounge?
> 
> ...


Pretty simple....yeah its a transformation and all...but i want to see cougars...big titted cougars...with prop grown clits and the kinda ass that has that smooth roll when you hit it(so a lil smaller then sara jay...and no alabama black snakes in it)...this could lead to victory...

As for AgentYes's cock....its really not very big...kinda like a piece of rice..


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 16, 2013)

s2h, [SIL] and the capt'n are judging the AG comp guys.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 16, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> s2h, [SIL] and the capt'n are judging the AG comp guys.



ok,.... how many trannies ftw guys?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 16, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> s2h, [SIL] and the capt'n are judging the AG comp guys.


----------



## s2h (Jan 16, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> ok,.... how many trannies ftw guys?



Not to many...then that guy...thats not a guy...but really is...sbows up..


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 16, 2013)

Guess I'm fucked even of I do win


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 16, 2013)

i'm open for bribery


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


----------

